# Martin Scherber



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

*Biography:* 
Martin Scherber was born in 1907 in Nuremberg. After early public appearances as a pianist and composer, he studied at the Akademie der Tonkunst in Munich and then was active as opera kapellmeister an chorus director in Aussig. Later he returned to the city of the Meistersinger as a freelance composer. Already in his youth he felt that music was born deep inside humanity, without any models in the external world. By meditation new worlds opened up inside him. The insight to be gained in this way allows human and musical evolution to be seen in an entirely new light, because they lead into the depths of the human being and of nature. Indeed his symphonies depend on an art attained through 'soul techniques' based on meditation. Not without reason did his contemporaries speak of the inner strength and warmth that lives in this Nuremberg composer's symphonic music. 1970 Martin Scherber was hit by a drunken driver and died in early 1974 from the consequences of the accident. F.M. Kurras


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

